# My crazy looking dog Jack!



## ronrob79 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here he is again howling at the Movie Hotel for Dogs!


----------



## NikAndBear (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my god, he's adorable!  what a cute coloured nose


----------



## R.Scott (Sep 18, 2011)

I love that tuft of hair he has on his head!!
What breed(s) is he? He sort of reminds me of a border terrier. Awesome dog!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG Soo adorable!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

haha I love that video.


----------

